# Valentines Day



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I got the wife a new bag and belt for valentines day..................... 

The hoover's never worked so well .......... :-* :wink:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

i do like that, but only in the company of men


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

YOGIBEAR said:


> i do like the company of men


Really?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> i do like that, but only in the company of men


Each to their own I suppose :lol: :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

dont knock anything untill you have tried it once!!!!!!!!!![smiley=hanged.gif]

with a female only !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

